# Splashed Buck



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a recent buck out of my splashed line I thought I would share.



First black siamese splashed Ive gotten! I really like this color even though most clubs dictate points on a splashed as a fault.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

That is a seriously cool color/pattern combo!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Very stunning boy you have there!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks! It has taken a while to produce splashed that aren't dove, champagne, or very light splashed/almost white. Seeing some major progress with the type in this line too.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My goodness, that is a beautiful mouse! Nice work, glad you are happy with him. Type certainly looks good too.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

he is beautiful


----------

